# Don Julian No1



## TheHammer11 (Jul 16, 2017)

Found one of these in a drawer a colleague brought me one back from spain a year ago, anyone ever had one and know if its any good?. Hasnt been in a humi.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Smoke it and let us know, bro.


----------



## TheHammer11 (Jul 16, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Smoke it and let us know, bro.


Think itll be fine ? Just concerned its not been in a humi


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I would put it in a humidor for at least one month and then give it a go. Take it out of the wrapper first and make sure it's in good shape.

If it was a glass, sealed tubo there would be no issues (Depending on the temp it's been sitting at). But a cigar wrapped in paper like that will typically not store well. If it's dry as a bone, chuck it. If it seems to have any potential, rest it for a month or more in the humidor.


----------



## TheHammer11 (Jul 16, 2017)

Del Fuego said:


> I would put it in a humidor for at least one month and then give it a go. Take it out of the wrapper first and make sure it's in good shape.
> 
> If it was a glass, sealed tubo there would be no issues (Depending on the temp it's been sitting at). But a cigar wrapped in paper like that will typically not store well. If it's dry as a bone, chuck it. If it seems to have any potential, rest it for a month or more in the humidor.


Will give me a chance to make my first tupperdor


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

It looks foil wrapped to me but I could be mistaken. I wonder how well sealed up it is? Looks like I might not be in that bad of shape.


----------



## TheHammer11 (Jul 16, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> It looks foil wrapped to me but I could be mistaken. I wonder how well sealed up it is? Looks like I might not be in that bad of shape.


 its in a foil like material pretty well wrapped


----------



## sqin (Apr 25, 2021)

TheHammer11 said:


> Found one of these in a drawer a colleague brought me one back from spain a year ago, anyone ever had one and know if its any good?. Hasnt been in a humi.


Heck 3 years on from the original post and that cigar would still be good to smoke provided it wasn't exposed to excessive heat or cold and its wrapper is in untainted order. It's hermetically sealed there for the atmospheric conditions were perfect for long term storage. Now the only problem with it is to think like cryostasis. It's sealed with no fresh air circulation that will prevent the aging process which makes cigars that much better. But it should still be good to smoke provided the packaging is in order so light it up and enjoy


----------

